# To whom should the ACS Reference letters be addressed?



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello fellow expats,

I'm trying to get a service letter from my employer to be provided to ACS for Skill Assessment.

Just wondering to whom it should be addressed. My employer does not want to issue a letter as 'TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN'

Any idea as to whom the letter should be addressed?

The template provided by ACS has 'TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN' as the salutation.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

TO THE AUSTRALIAN COMPUTER SOCIETY

or

TO THE DEPARTMENT OF IMMIGRATION AND BORDER PROTECTION


if ACS frowns then you can say that company policy doesnt allows for "TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN" 

will your office give for second one ??


----------



## rperera (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting the letter addressed to the ACS. Let us see how it goes. Thanks for the ideas buddy


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

good luck


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I addressed to whom may concerns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flashgear (Dec 11, 2016)

Dear Sir/Madam?


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Hi Everyone - my first time on here. Hey!!. I'm having a skills assessment under ANZSCO 261311 and I have a quick question on Employer References. In the template ACS give they simply copy and paste the "Description of Employment Duties" word for word in their example. Is this acceptable by ACS? Can I simply copy and paste each of the Duties that are of course applicable to my role and simply ask my past employers to sign it? - obviously of letter head with the other bits of info.. any advice appreciated!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Hi Everyone - my first time on here. Hey!!. I'm having a skills assessment under ANZSCO 261311 and I have a quick question on Employer References. In the template ACS give they simply copy and paste the "Description of Employment Duties" word for word in their example. Is this acceptable by ACS? Can I simply copy and paste each of the Duties that are of course applicable to my role and simply ask my past employers to sign it? - obviously of letter head with the other bits of info.. any advice appreciated!


it will be good if you mention the roles and responsibilities actually performed by you. keep in mind 70-80% of the things mentioned should match with the occupation code you intend to do skill assessment for...


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for the quick reply. I agree, just copy the ACS template probably isn't the way to go. Unfortunately many of my old bosses have moved on - do you think it will be ok for me to draft the letter and simply have them sign and date it etc?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I agree, just copy the ACS template probably isn't the way to go. Unfortunately many of my old bosses have moved on - do you think it will be ok for me to draft the letter and simply have them sign and date it etc?


If they read and sign they are declaring it as their own words, doesn't matter who drafted it.

One thing to watch out for is that they have to be on letterheaded paper. DIBP may check with the company that the individual is a valid signatory (policy varies, but at least the person need to be working there).


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

That's great info. Thanks everyone!.

Has any one had to deal with references to cover time where the company no longer exists? I worked for a company for two years but they are no longer trading. I do however know my boss who worked there at the time who could give a reference. Just to be clear though, the company has since gone KAPPUT..


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

with my typo, I myself removed one full year from my experience letter. Instead of 2007, i put 2008 so 1 year is gone. Can they correct it based on request?


----------



## Priyanka86 (Jun 10, 2019)

Did you get the assessment done for the letter you addressed to ACS. Did it worked?


----------

